
Is microdosing mushrooms going mainstream? - evo_9
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/may/03/psychedelic-drugs-women-taking-tiny-doses-hattie-garlick
======
PaulHoule
Nobody is going to stop you from eating these guys

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psilocybe_semilanceata](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psilocybe_semilanceata)

If you only want to microdose.

You might do better off eating a morning glory seed, however.

